# 'Noob' with Abu Dhabi Q's



## Shahzadee (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi there 

I have just stumbled across this forum and it looks great. I have skimmed a few of the Abu Dhabi topics but thought I would post my own as there are some areas I couldn't really see covered (in the more recent posts at least).

My husband was born and raised in Abu Dhabi but has been living here in the Uk for the last 10years and is processing his request for citizenship. We now have two very small children and are stuck in a bit of a rut over here, so after years of being asked to emigrate (at least temporaily) by my in-laws, we are finally looking to go over for 1-2years and then return to UK so our children can be schooled here.

My questions are as follows:

1) Here in the UK we both potentially earn about £15,000 each (as we are both in higher education studies to get into a better wage bracket but part of the rut is that we are struggling to fund them ATM) and so what would this convert to roughly so that we know if we're going to be any better off?

2) Are there any taxes taken off your wages, either there or over here in UK? (because surely it's theft to take taxes for UK if we are not living there or using the services?  wouldn't surprise me though!)

3) Childcare...is it expensive as we have a baby and a pre-schooler who would need to be looked after whilst we worked....

4) And are they (in Abu Dhabi) as good about parents needing time off work for childrens sickness and/or making the nusery drop offs and pick ups as they are here in UK?

I'll probably think of more but that's it for now.


----------



## Shahzadee (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok well I've looked at basic wages for customer service jobs (although we'd like to aim higher as we've both held manager positions in smaller companies) and assuming that childcare isn't going to cost us the earth then we could live quite comfortably since we'll be living in the family home and only really taking the kids out to the beach and stuff, no night clubbing or fancy meals out etc 

A bit dissapointed no one has spoken about nursery fees etc. I know there are Amerian/European childcare facilities but so far only found out about 5yrs+ school age


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If your husband is a local, he should be able to get a government job. Is he? Aim higher as customer service jobs are usually held by subasians who live a very different lifestyle and are willing to accept a much lower salary. You should apply apply apply and do not offer up that you will be living in the family house and that info. 

At 3+, children usually go to school. It is 30K abouts for the first two years, then will jump up to 34 to 35k a year. 

Taxes will not be taken out of your wages for the uae but the uk is dependent on things. Do a search for taxes on the dubai thread. Same will apply for abu dhabi as dubai. Overall, if you are staying 2 years, you shouldnt have to pay taxes but check on that. 

Expats here in the uae tend to work long hours. Honestly, alot of men are the bread winners and the women stay home. Most people manage on the one salary but some families have both working. If you both work, then probly will need to have a maid to walk kids to and from school bus/school and to take care of them after school. Maids are (unfortunatly in my opinion) paid very very cheaply (legally) so you can pick one up for next to nothing.


----------



## Shahzadee (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

My husband sadly does not have nationality, he holds a Pakistani passport as my f-i-l moved to Abu Dhabi for work with his wife as a young man and then when they had children the children, even though they were all born and raised up to age 18 in Abu Dhabi they were given Pakistani identities. Like I said though he is applying for his British nationality since this is where we plan to settle long term and obviously as British myself the kids also hold 'red passports'  I believe this will also help him if we do make the move abroad as they are favoured more than Pakistani nationals?

I came accross something on here the other day which is mildly annoying - the bit about needing at least 10,000AED a month to be able to sponsor a partner...which isn't actually a problem but the bit about the fact that the man is expected to get the job first AND THEN apply for a card or something that says his wife is allowed to work as well  could really hold us up if I get work offers before him 
Now we're a Muslim family and I know 'Islmaic' countries do make up some of their own rules but I've always understood it that a woman has the right to earn a living as long as it's in an 'appropriate role' and that once married it is a private matter between her and her husband as to how she balances her domestic duties and her right to work. I don't see why the state should get so involved 

I'm interested to hear that customer services are considered 'low' positions for Europeans. We always hold this as our back up area as we have the most experience and it's 'easy to do' but like I said we would defienately look at other areas we may be able to slip into.

My son would be able to start at school then as he is 3yrs in Oct but my daughter is only 2months old! So definately need to consider a setting or maybe even a nanny or something  My sister in laws work and my f-i-l is retired with medical issues so wouldn't leave him as main carer. Can you have nannys where they live local and just come to your house in the day time as we wont have room to house one?

We will both be working as otherwise we wont be any better off we'll just be 'living' and the whole idea was to have a nice experience BUT save some money so we can come back to England and finish our studies and settle here in UK with decent professions, hopefully even put a deposit on a house


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

UAE for western expats isnt exactly the place for westerners to come to get experience. Usually the manager levels are held by well qualified westerners and the ones who actually do most the work, are from asian/indonesia/phillipines/india/pakistan,etc. They will accept 6000 to 8000 dirhams for an it/engineering/admin position and be having master degrees. Really is about crazy but there are just so many willing to come that they unfortunately will take peanuts. So they are in the bottom tier roles usually. 

Beef up your resume and apply, apply, apply. Keep in mind school fees (even at 3 years old is 30k!!) are quite high so you will want to get an expat package. Not sure how easy that will be for you though as doesnt sound like you guys are older with alot of experience. Doesnt hurt to try. 

For a women to sponsor her husband or for a man to sponsor his wife, have to make 10k dirhams. Women used to not be able to sponsor their husbands unless they were in certain fields (lawyer, doctor, etc) but those are relaxed now. As long as you make over the 10k, I do believe you wont have an issue sponsoring your husband.


----------



## Shahzadee (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice hun.

No we're still young, 25 and 28 this year.

I'm doing a BA (Hons) in Social work and my hubby is doing computer games development - neither of which are available in UAE, so we're just going to find something to 'make do' for a few years and then come back 

I have 9yrs work experience in various areas and he has 10yrs so hopefully we can beef up the CV's


----------

